# please help me with nagvis



## flamingsteam (Oct 24, 2009)

how do i install and configure nagvis on freebsd? i already installed the nagios and i don't know where to find the nagvis. what should i do? please help me.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 24, 2009)

NagVis seems to be just a web interface, so it's not really necessary to install from ports. Just configure your web server and get PHP running (remember to install the modules that are required).

After that, extract the tarball into your web directory and follow the instructions in the documentation (same procedure as apps like WordPress, phpBB, Drupal, etc.).


----------



## gadz30795 (May 12, 2010)

can you give me step how to install and extract nagvis?


----------



## dennylin93 (May 12, 2010)

Perhaps the best place to ask for help would be the NagVis community. Obviously this isn't OS specific. Also try the documentation.


----------

